
Deep Learning and the Cross-Section of Expected Returns - poster123
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3081555
======
poster123
A detailed summary is at [https://quantpedia.com/Blog/Details/deep-learning-
insights-f...](https://quantpedia.com/Blog/Details/deep-learning-insights-for-
factor-investing) .

